# Where are the twist-tie bood storage bags?



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I can no longer find _any_ twist-tie baggies; thry're all the resealable type.

Besides being four or five times as expensive, they make it nearly impossible to squeeze out the air that's in with the food. 

Any tips where they can be still be found?

Mike


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Baking supply places, like King Arthur Flour, have them, in several sizes.

Meanwhile, with the zipper bags, to remove all the air: Fill the bag. Partially seal, leaving about a half-inch opening. Submerge the bag in water, up to the zipper line. Complete seal while submerged. 

Obviously, you have to wipe the bags dry before storing, especially if you're going to freeze them. But this works at least as good as any vacumn sealer I've ever seen.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

You can find the King Arthur bags here: Single Bread Bags


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Go to the grocery store. They're called baggies made by Hefty. I don't think Glad makes them anymore.


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

Amen to the frustration of the ziplock bag!

After 8 years of using my vacuum packing machine, the local health department now says that it's a potential hazard, it must be removed.

Now, I'm struggling with those gallon sized ziplocks to store leftover soups and sauces.

One trick I've found is getting a tin can or bain marie to place the bag in while filling. I use an old #10 can. That way the bag stands up, making it easier to close and get the air out.


----------



## mattie405 (Dec 9, 2006)

WalMart still carries their own Great Value brand of the twist tie bags, I just picked up 2 boxes the other day, most other places don't seemto carry them anymore. They are in a white box with green apples on the side and come in packs of 100 gallon size with the twist ties for about $2.25. I was hating paying the price for the heavier zip top bags for some things that didn't require a bag that tough.
mattie:roll:


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Thanks to all for the help.

Mattie-

Thanks; I'll make a trip I seldom do- to WalMart to stock up on twist-ties. (I hope) eace:

Mike


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

You can find them here in Italy, in fact, that's pretty much all you can find. But they might be a bit expensive to ship! I do prefer them myself for pretty much everything. You can smash the bag into tight spaces too.


----------



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

I did food service sanitation inspection for 20 years in the military, and I don't understand why they said it was a health hazard. Did they give a reason?


----------



## mattie405 (Dec 9, 2006)

Mike,
I think these bags are about the only thing that get me to go into WalMart anymore, it is the only place that seems to have them in my area. I probably should pick up another few boxes before they stop making or carrying them too. Mattieeace:


----------



## james melandry (Aug 17, 2013)

I also have looked and looked found this online

at www.primeonlinestore.com use their search feature for "Gallon twist tie food storage bags" only thing is that you need to buy a case of 24 boxes that have 50 bags each pulse shipping. I have always used them and will always use them so I did not care a bit. with my shipping to my part of the country it added up to about 4 cents a bag. Hope this helps.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks James.  That's quite useful.


----------



## nalather (May 18, 2013)

I like here for bags, they have a big selection. http://www.papermart.com/Home http://www.papermart.com/1-and-half-mil-flat-polyethylene-bags/id=4403#4403


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

cyberdoc said:


> I did food service sanitation inspection for 20 years in the military, and I don't understand why they said it was a health hazard. Did they give a reason?


If youre talking about the bags,
First, they leak out and that can cause slip/falls and pathogen build up in a commercial kitchen. They also could "leak in" which could cause dangerous contamination. In a commercial kitchen we usually use lexan and IF we use bags, they must have a POSITIVE SEAL

Second, the twist ties themselves often become "lost" and get into food. We call this a physical contamination.

I still see bags used in home kitchens, but they are becoming harder and harder to find because they make more profit on a zip style bag. It's all about the Benjamins.

If you're talking about the vacuum machine, since it's drawing out OUT, not blowing air IN, I can see your point! But the machine itself isn't sterilized every time it's used.


----------

